# 1st Period after BFN, in so much pain



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi all,
Im looking for advice.
I got my BFN on Wednesday and was expecting my period to start the next day. 
Ive had some slight browness come out but nothing significant. That said, Im in loads of pain and feel really sick.
Is this normal?


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

AF tends to be a lot heavier after a cycle (all that extra estrogen building up an extra thick lining) but if you're in a lot of pain that paracetamol doesn't help with I'd call the clinic to check incase something else is going on. 

My AF after this last BFN was SO heavy and I spent two days doing almost nothing but hugging my hot water bottle.


----------



## Secrethair (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks Pollita. Im still not bleeding and its getting worrying now. And im having migraines too. 
Ill ring the clinic in the morning.


----------

